# Crashing Anadrol.



## sodzl (Jan 1, 2016)

Made some Anadrol in peg300 added a like heat and it went into solution.  About 10 seconds later it crashed right before my eyes. So I decided to cut the dosage from 50mg/ml to 25mg/ml and it crashes again.  

Anybody have experience mixing Anadrol in solution?


----------



## irish_sd (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes, but I use guaiacol at 20%, ba at 5%, bb 20%.
And the rest is carrier oil. It's a lot of solvents but that anadrol is a notch. Holds at 50mg.


----------



## sodzl (Jan 2, 2016)

I could never ingest BB, one drop in a glass of judge had me puking.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 2, 2016)

Irish gave you an inj recipe.  What you should have done is added 1g drol to 8.4ml of PEG 300, slowly heated the beaker in boiling water and constantly stirring  till dissolved.  Allowed to cool and slowly added 10.5ml Everclear.  This would have given you a solution an not a suspension dosed 50mg/ml.


----------



## irish_sd (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh, sorry! Yeah, that is for injection!
Lol!
For oral, I use a suspension like ora plus.
To make 50mg anadrol at 50ml.
Just add 50ml of ora plus, them pour in 2.5 grams anadrol. No heat required.
Shake the bottle up and the anadrol is suspended in the solution.
For me suspensions are so much easier, then solutions. Just shake them before each dose.
It's like taking a spoonful of 50mg raw anadrol every dose!


----------



## greggy (Jan 3, 2016)

Either way. A suspension or a solution.  You still have to ingest it. Gonna taste like shit either way. The mg/ml will be the same. Both need to be shaken before dosing.


----------



## sodzl (Jan 3, 2016)

greggy said:


> Either way. A suspension or a solution.  You still have to ingest it. Gonna taste like shit either way. The mg/ml will be the same. Both need to be shaken before dosing.



I'm not worried about taste, BB actually causes me to puke.  

It's weird that so many sites claim that Anadrol will hold at 50mg/ml in peg300.. They lied lol


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Jan 19, 2016)

Ya...thought anadrol could only be oral??? I know many orals can be injectable though...


----------



## wideback (Mar 12, 2016)

This works every time. INJ. Adrol
MCT OIL-3ml
Castor oil-2ml
EO-6 ml
Guaiacol-4ml
B.B.-4ml
Powder-1gr
BA- 2ticks under .5ml


----------



## stayinfit (Mar 15, 2016)

may I ask where or what brand of MCT oil are you guys using?  I may switch from gso to mct.  

for oral I just purchased size OOO gel caps which holds 1ml and I use the dropper to fill it.  Not sure if I want to inj anadrol daily but I may test the waters.


----------



## JJBones (May 26, 2016)

irish_sd said:


> Yes, but I use guaiacol at 20%, ba at 5%, bb 20%.
> And the rest is carrier oil. It's a lot of solvents but that anadrol is a notch. Holds at 50mg.



Fancy meeting you here.  I got Anadrol and Superdrol to hold at 11% Guaiacol, 20% BB and 2% BA with half GSO and half Castor oil.  I wish I had known about injectable Anadrol and Superdrol years ago.  If you haven't tried Superdrol ... order the powders from our friend ... at 300 micrograms/days does more than tren at 500 mg/week.  I will never use orals again!


----------



## Mark Whiseley (Jun 2, 2016)

som bro told me a reciep for 100ml
5 gms of powder
2 mls of BA (2%)
20mls of BB (20%)
8mls of Guiacol (11%) 
20mls of castor oil (30%)
45.75mls of GSO 
some said for a 50/50 oil and guiacol but i think its enough already
plus, for me, injects' result is better than oral


----------



## Littlebigguy (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m looking for a injectable anadrol recipe with bb, ba , Gso and the lowest percent possible of Guiacol as I have had bad arise effects from it . Anyone out there have any experience with a 100 ml at 50mg using the lowest amount of Guiacol or maybe even without this solvent , Andy advice would be great .


----------



## Littlebigguy (Mar 30, 2020)

Can injectable anadrol be made with bb, ba, eo, Gso ?   I can’t use gaulcol


----------



## KingLinc (May 20, 2020)

You don't need the Guicol. \we make ours with MCT oil , BB, and BA
you need to make sure you  get it past the melting point for it to stay in solution. You can't guess how hot you've gotten it. Knowing melting points and how hot you get it is more important. We use a benchmark hotplate stirrer with 9 settings. You will have to figure out how hot each setting gets to set it at the accurate temp


----------

